# Beautiful Quilt Ideas



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

These will make you drool for sure ! I love this site, so many pretty patterns and designs to save...too many, that is for sure !

http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/quilt-loves/


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Neat!


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

oooh, they are beautiful!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

nice site! thanks for sharing.. )


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

OOOOHHHHHHHH! Lots of nice eye candy! Thanks.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Thank you so much for shaing. I was sitting here staring at the stack of fabric trying to figure out what I was going to do with it. I need to make another quilt for our Etsy store and was totally drawing a blank. I found what I want to do on that site. There are so many beautiful quilts. Now I'm off to cut. :banana:


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to make this one. I need to work on getting some batik fat quarters. I have about a yard of 7 beautiful batiks, but I think I want to use all different ones.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Love these!!


----------

